# Stella Maxwell - walking the runway for Redemption Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2019/20 fashion show in Paris 30.06.2019 x12



## brian69 (1 Juli 2019)

​


----------



## king2805 (1 Juli 2019)

danke für stella


----------

